
Open Letter to David Kalisch of the Australian Bureau of Statistics - ashitlerferad
https://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/open-letter-david-kalisch-australian-bureau-statistics
======
emmelaich
The boycott is supported by a former deputy privacy commissioner of an
Australian State, Anna Johnston.

[http://www.smh.com.au/comment/why-i-wont-be-filling-in-
the-c...](http://www.smh.com.au/comment/why-i-wont-be-filling-in-the-census-
tomorrow-20160808-gqnapp.html)

